# Another GSD shot by cops



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Family Dog Killed By Police Officer - Denver News Story - KMGH Denver

This is pretty sad.


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

This is absolutely terrible. This cop deserves to pay. There are just too many cops out there that are trigger happy, and don't assess the situation before shooting. Makes me sad and angry..


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

I mean don't all cops carry pepper spray as well? What a coward.


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

wow that is sooo sad made me tear up....


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

So, my question is if a cop pulls out his weapon and starts firing on my dog who is doing nothing, can I use my weapon for the threat to my property and family from the cop?


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

jaggirl47 said:


> So, my question is if a cop pulls out his weapon and starts firing on my dog who is doing nothing, can I use my weapon for the threat to my property and family from the cop?


I was just thinking that...unfortunately the answer to that is no.. it would be seriously messed up if that police officer gets away with that. I have had a police officer come into my yard while i was outside with Kenai and Kenai took maybe two steps towards the officer and he called out to me "call your dog back please" and with a whistle Kenai come trotting back to me without even a backward glance towards the officer..i guess it would have been too much for him to tell the owner to call her dog back *rolls eyes*


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This is so sad. I think from the info from that one piece, yeah, not even close to being something that should have happened and my heart breaks for them and for their other dog who I am sure misses their friend. 

But if I call the cops to come to my house my dogs will be leashed or crated - if I invite anyone on to my property my dogs will be safely, physically contained. I might screw up and drop a leash or a crate can be opened, but there is the appearance of greater safety for that officer, that will help my pet be safer. EVEN if I shouldn't have to - I would rather err on the side of caution.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Idiot officer probably thought NEIN means ATTACK!!!!!
And, after realizing his utter stupidity said the dog was baring teeth/posturing. Seriously, certain words in other languages aren't that hard to get. Nein, Sitz, Outz, are all 'commands' in german that SHOULD be easily recognisable. Its not like the poor woman yelled something out there like voraus with isnt close to the english word at all. 
What the **** happened to the phycological testing officers have to go through? Theres a guy I work with that has failed the test FOUR times and for GOOD reason. Who is letting these wackjobs become officers?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The dog is dead, that puts us on the side of the dog owner and dog right away. 

The officer claims hair up and snarling. The owner claims the dog just trotted over there. 

If I was so scared about a threatening phone call that I decided to call the cops, and I have my dogs and am on my porch, and my dogs see a man coming over my property (not down my drive or up my walk -- not sure I got that right or why that would be), my dogs will bark and go to meet them if they are loose. 

If it was my dog, and I let them run toward the officer like that, I would probably support the officer in shooting them for his safety because they ARE scary. I would not want to have one of my dogs rushing toward me if I did not know them. 

Yes, I said rushing, where the owner, who we are in sympathy with said trotting. But my dogs would be rushing. 

If I already was acting scared, my dogs also might be more alert, leery, reactive to total strangers on the property. 

I my dogs were rushing toward a police officer, I would not yell "NO!" or "NEIN!" I would yell "LEAVE IT!" or "COME!" or even "DOWN!" 

If there was a snarling, hair up, toothy GSD rushing toward you, and its owner is yelling "Hannible, NO!" I am sorry, but that does not sound like it is going to come out good for you. 

The owner of the dog said that the dog turned and looked at her and then it was shot. This sounds like such a nice slow motion event. Is it possible that the dog turned and the officer still shot it. Yes, but it is also possible that the officer was in the processes of shooting the dog when it turned. 

I do not know how this went down. The officer killed a black lab that MAULED a little boy. That is not a record of violence against GSDs. 

This made me angry when I read it. But thinking it through, what it says to me, is that if I know that the police are coming because I called them, then maybe I should not have two loose dogs with me on the porch. And if I do, I should not let them "trot" over and meet the police officer.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Just a question-You've receieved a phone call so upsetting you've called the police over it. Put yourself in that mindframe. Would you _really_ put your dogs away?

I'm willing to give that with my current dog, in that mindset AFTER acknologing the officer on my property, she would be put away. But she is damaged goods. If I had her from a puppy and had no reason to doubt her sanity, I wouldn't have even thought to put my friend in a crate, because the person coming to HELP is here.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

just another classic denver cop stupid moment. i'm sorry she lost her dog but i'm more sorry she didnt have the common sense to have the dogs at least leashed knowing someone was coming. you can drop the leash if you're threatened but by having that leash on the dog, she could have very well saved her life. I do believe the officer shot first and asked questions later. Even the neighbors said they didnt hear anything threatening barking or otherwise until AFTER the dog was shot when she starts screaming. I think in this case, both parties were in the wrong. The owner for not leashing her dogs at the very least and the officer for shooting a dog that probably would have at least been best to use a taser on. They're supposed to use their taser, not deadly force unless another PERSON is standing there holding a gun pointed at them.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Since we don't have a 'Like' Button here...

:thumbup: KZoppa


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Sad story.
I have to agree with Seltzer with this one.
Strange as it sounds...not everyone likes dogs. There's police officers that don't like dogs. I've run into one walking Alice; we were walking down the street when two cops in dark blue combat looking clothes came literally running around a blind corner almost right in front of us.
They skidded into a walk and one ignored us the other looked at Alice and visibly flinched into a submissive posture. It was just for a second or two but Alice alerted to it.
Sometimes that is all it takes.

Alice is very territorial about the yard...if you come walking up to the fence she's not very nice about it if she doesn't know you. I can say "NO" and she stops, but there is that window where a police officer responding to a call won't know if I will come out. All he would see is a aggressively barking dog that is bouncing towards him and the fence.
That window is long enough for my dog to get shot. Therefore if I have called the police she is inside either contained or not allowed outside.
From what I understand between "routine" traffic stops and domestic violence calls (threatening phone calls usually stem from DV) Police officers do not know what they are walking into.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Deathmetal said:


> Since we don't have a 'Like' Button here...
> 
> :thumbup: KZoppa


 
why thank you! Its just typical to hear stories like this come out of Denver. Its sad.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ya know, who does that? Who lets their dogs run out and meet a total stranger???

The total stranger is supposed to decide gun, pepper spray, taser while the animal comes barreling at him. I know, I know, trotting. A dog running toward you barking might not be as threatening, as a dog who is approaching silently -- that is weird. 

Sorry, but the cop probably should not have shot, but the owner should not have let the dogs run to meet him. Stupid, and I do not like using that word. 

Folks, we have big dogs. Yes, they are SUPPOSED to be a medium size dog, but if you ask 100 people, 99 are going to say large or big in reference to GSDs. Our dogs have teeth, they have a reputation for being trained to use them, and also have a reputation for using them on the wrong people -- sorry, but that is also true. By owning these dogs, we have an OBLIGATION to be MORE aware of how they are perceived, how they are controlled, how they are contained. Having an e-fence and letting them charge the property line terrorizing little old ladies walking their westies and bolony dogs is just not ok. 

Letting them run up to and meet total strangers is NOT OK!

Not every police officer is a k-9 cop. Not all of them LIKE dogs. Not all of them are dog-savy. Most of them have seen GSDs, Mals, and Dutchies in action and KNOW what they are capable of. 

Stupid. This was a stupid waste. 

I am more angry at the owner.

Do you crate them if you are afraid of a bad guy coming over? No. But you put them inside the house, so that they do not run up to the good officer splattering his pants with mud, leaving prints on his shirt, to slobber his face (yeah my dogs do not jump on or slobber strangers, but they are not allowed to 'trot' up to them either. 

Unreal.


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

Perhaps Chief of Police, John Hall, should take a closer look at the department's policies.....you can email him at:
[email protected]<[email protected]


​


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:thumbup: Selzer!


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

Some of the people who post here have sense of reality. Taser, pepper spray...your watching too much TV.... . You take the side of the dog owner without giving a second thought of the Officers side of the story. And the poster who actually suggested or even questioned if it might be OK to use deadly force against the Officer in such a case is a *********. Choose any profanity and insert. The anti-police sentiment reflected on this forum at times is sickening.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BadLieutenant said:


> Some of the people who post here have sense of reality. Taser, pepper spray...your watching too much TV.... . You take the side of the dog owner without giving a second thought of the Officers side of the story. And the poster who actually suggested or even questioned if it might be OK to use deadly force against the Officer in such a case is a *********. Choose any profanity and insert. The anti-police sentiment reflected on this forum at times is sickening.


 
you're mistaken. We're not anti-police. We're anti-stupid-police. Having been born and raised in Colorado and KNOWING Denver PD, and speaking with officers in the surrounding areas, yes, in this case, the officer was supposed to utilize his taser. NOT a gun, as there was nobody with a gun pointed directly at him. We can understand feeling threatened by a dog but using deadly force when its A) not necessary and B) not the right situation for it is what makes us angry. The article states the neighbors heard no issues until AFTER the dog had been shot. Yeah, the majority are going to take the owners side when they feel the cop is wrong. In this case, both parties were in the wrong but because we love animals, we're not going to be Pro-Cop all the time. Cops have been known to do some really stupid things and this was one of those instances but the owner was in the wrong as well for not leashing her dogs to begin with.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am not anti-police by any stretch. My dad was a cop for 32 years. I have worked closely with cops while I was a member of the rescue squad. I have nothing but respect for them. 

Now, do I think that cop acted too hastily? Yeah, he shot first and then asked questions. He certainly should have given the lady a chance to call her dog back. 

I also think that woman should be whacked over the head with a bat. Seriously, who calls the police and then waits on the porch with two unleashed dogs. I would have at least had them leashed if not crated in the house. I'm not going to GIVE a trigger happy officer the opportunity to shoot my dog. Period.


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm really not sure I could have said this better myself.



selzer said:


> Ya know, who does that? Who lets their dogs run out and meet a total stranger???
> 
> The total stranger is supposed to decide gun, pepper spray, taser while the animal comes barreling at him. I know, I know, trotting. A dog running toward you barking might not be as threatening, as a dog who is approaching silently -- that is weird.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

BadLieutenant said:


> Some of the people who post here have sense of reality. Taser, pepper spray...your watching too much TV.... . You take the side of the dog owner without giving a second thought of the Officers side of the story. And the poster who actually suggested or even questioned if it might be OK to use deadly force against the Officer in such a case is a *********. Choose any profanity and insert. The anti-police sentiment reflected on this forum at times is sickening.


 
Actually, I am very far from anti-police. I actually dated several before I got married.  It was meant as a joke and nothing more. 
However, I have concealed carry licenses in 3 different states and I am a proud member of the NRA. I know my laws and my rights as a CHL holder. I will protect the lives of myself and my family at pretty much any cost within the law.

I do have to agree with others though. The lady really should have had control of her dogs if she was expecting the cops.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

When I had to call the police when I came home to find my house burglarized, I made sure that Chance was safe and restrained. The police have enough to deal with without a loose dog coming at them. I feel bad for the owner, but she should have made sure her dogs were restrained. What a waste.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Cops <<<------ bullies with badges.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I have had to call the cops on several occasions and, like the lady in the article, I have my dogs loose. However, I tell the dispatcher to inform the officer that they are there and they do not leave my side until the officer arrives. Then they are either put in another room or left inside while I go outside on the porch.
Since I know that Singe doesn't have the control and training that Rayden does, I would keep him leashed.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Cops <<<------ bullies with badges.


 Never found this to be true.

Not saying there aren't some bad ones but painting them all with the same brush is an insult to the good ones.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Never found this to be true.
> 
> Not saying there aren't some bad ones but painting them all with the same brush is an insult to the good ones.


 
I have to agree with this. 99% of the police officers are very respectable. It's the 1% that make the news that give a bad name to the rest.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Cops <<<------ bullies with badges.


**nods**


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, I've never met a cop I didn't like.

How many of you want to go out there and do their job?! Heck, I'm sure your local police would let you do a ride along. Go catch the meth addicts trying to sell drugs to your kids, or the murderer who just shot your next door neighbor, what about the guy that broke in and shot your dog so he could get to your tv?! COPS WORK. THEY DO THEIR JOB. 

That is just disgusting, NOT ALL COPS ARE BULLIES WITH BADGES. H*** I don't want their job. They risk their life EVERY DAY FOR YOU, JUST LIKE OUR SOLDIERS. They are just on the home front, SHAME ON YOU..........


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Wow, I've never met a cop I didn't like.
> 
> How many of you want to go out there and do their job?! Heck, I'm sure your local police would let you do a ride along. Go catch the meth addicts trying to sell drugs to your kids, or the murderer who just shot your next door neighbor, what about the guy that broke in and shot your dog so he could get to your tv?! COPS WORK. THEY DO THEIR JOB.
> 
> That is just disgusting, NOT ALL COPS ARE BULLIES WITH BADGES. H*** I don't want their job. They risk their life EVERY DAY FOR YOU, JUST LIKE OUR SOLDIERS. They are just on the home front, SHAME ON YOU..........


 
Hey, I wrote that I don't have an issue with cops and that 99% of them are good. The sad thing is that the 1% of bad ones give the good ones a bad name. The comment I made earlier was just as a joke.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

jaggirl47 said:


> Hey, I wrote that I don't have an issue with cops and that 99% of them are good. The sad thing is that the 1% of bad ones give the good ones a bad name. The comment I made earlier was just as a joke.


My comment wasn't aimed at you, it was at the Cops are bullies with Badges comments..... I am beyond disgusted with that comment.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

sadly, I know a LOT of cops that are exactly that - kids who were picked on in school and now use their badge to get revenge. cops who pull over cars driven by a lone woman and then offer to trade sexual favors to make the ticket go away. 

That said, most cops ARE good people. Unfortunately, they are easily overshadowed by the others. One bad apple is enough to spoil the barrel. 

NOTE: before anyone says anything, my husband was a cop for several years. So I have many many friends who are cops - the good kind and the bad kind


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cops are PEOPLE first. They are just average people, and they screw up like average people. And I think this guy screwed up.

The dog was about to return to its owner when he shot it. I think he jumped the gun. He didn't even give the dog a chance to leave.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

That does sound like a true tragedy, that is for sure. From the write up in the paper (and do we know where the reporter got their info from?), it would seem that the PO did react too fast.

Perhaps one factor in his reaction was given by a line at the end of the newspaper article - a few years ago the same officer had to shoot a big dog who was actually mauling a child. Could be that might have influnced his action in that he has seen close up what terrific damage a big dog can do if it gets it's teeth on you.

I wonder why the woman didn't command her dogs to stay or some such command as the PO came toward them in the first place Or even more so as some others have already suggested here, why would you be sitting outside with 2 unleashed dogs when you have just called the police.

I suspect many dogs, esp. our breed, would tend to react protectively when an officer comes walking up to the house/person.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

selzer said:


> Ya know, who does that? Who lets their dogs run out and meet a total stranger???
> 
> The total stranger is supposed to decide gun, pepper spray, taser while the animal comes barreling at him. I know, I know, trotting. A dog running toward you barking might not be as threatening, as a dog who is approaching silently -- that is weird.
> 
> ...


Very well said!


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

It’s the dog I feel for he was put into a no win situation between dumb and dumber. It’s getting a little intense so I will tell an old but funny story about the luck that some cops had with their K-9.
Like KZoppa I was born in Colorado. I was raised in Aurora which borders Denver on its east side. Years ago when the Aurora PD were getting their first K-9 dogs. There was a night club on the southern part of town. One night a fight broke out and people kept joining in so the cops were called. By that time it was more like a mini riot they were all out in the parking lot going at each other. When the cops showed up every thing changed they banded together and wanted to take on the cops. Eager to try out the new dog, it was barking and going nuts trying to get loose. They warned the crowd to disperse and then released the dog. Before they could control the dog it ran around a bit five officers.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

There was a San Jose officer attacked and bitten by five chihuahuas.....He didn't shoot a single one. Probably couldn't hit them as they were an angry pack or rodents.

Can you imagine the guff he got when he got back to the department?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Del said:


> It’s the dog I feel for he was put into a no win situation between dumb and dumber. It’s getting a little intense so I will tell an old but funny story about the luck that some cops had with their K-9.
> Like KZoppa I was born in Colorado. I was raised in Aurora which borders Denver on its east side. Years ago when the Aurora PD were getting their first K-9 dogs. There was a night club on the southern part of town. One night a fight broke out and people kept joining in so the cops were called. By that time it was more like a mini riot they were all out in the parking lot going at each other. When the cops showed up every thing changed they banded together and wanted to take on the cops. Eager to try out the new dog, it was barking and going nuts trying to get loose. They warned the crowd to disperse and then released the dog. Before they could control the dog it ran around a bit five officers.


 
LOL i've actually heard that story from a CSPD officer


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

First off, I have tons of respect for the police because of what they do everyday. I thank them for all that they do.

Now, the cop in this story, I have to say was a little anxious to shoot. He should have at least told the owner to call back the dog, and let the dog go back to the owner. Also the owner should have had her dogs leashed. So in the end both the cop and owner were in the wrong.

When cops come near our house we tell them we have dogs, plus we put our dogs out back or in another room, plus we have 2 signs on the window next to the steps of our house that people walk right by and see.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> First off, I have tons of respect for the police because of what they do everyday. I thank them for all that they do.
> 
> Now, the cop in this story, I have to say was a little anxious to shoot. He should have at least told the owner to call back the dog, and let the dog go back to the owner. Also the owner should have had her dogs leashed. So in the end both the cop and owner were in the wrong.
> 
> When cops come near our house we tell them we have dogs, plus we put our dogs out back or in another room, plus we have 2 signs on the window next to the steps of our house that people walk right by and see.


Why would the cop need to tell the owner to call her dogs back? She should never had let them move off the porch, or better not even be outside (as others have already said).


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

codmaster said:


> Why would the cop need to tell the owner to call her dogs back? She should never had let them move off the porch, or better not even be outside (as others have already said).


In case the officer feels threatened. If she had a leash on the dogs, he wouldn;t have the need to say that now would he? No. I said thats what the cop should have done instead of automatically shooting.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> In case the officer feels threatened. If she had a leash on the dogs, he wouldn;t have the need to say that now would he? No. I said thats what the cop should have done instead of automatically shooting.


If a big dog like a GSD came trotting up to me without the obvious doggy language signs of friendliness you better believe that i would feel threatened. It is not the cops job to tell the owner to recall her dogs, it is clearly and totally her responsibility.

This was a tragedy, no doubt but the owner is at least equally to blame if not more so. If no dogs loose on the porch, no shooting incident! End of story.

Would you ever threaten (or even appear to) a cop who was coming up to you? I would do my darnest not to make any PO feel that waymyself.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

codmaster said:


> If a big dog like a GSD came trotting up to me without the obvious doggy language signs of friendliness you better believe that i would feel threatened. It is not the cops job to tell the owner to recall her dogs, it is clearly and totally her responsibility.
> 
> This was a tragedy, no doubt but the owner is at least equally to blame if not more so. If no dogs loose on the porch, no shooting incident! End of story.
> 
> Would you ever threaten (or even appear to) a cop who was coming up to you? I would do my darnest not to make any PO feel that waymyself.


But the owner didn't know that the cop felt threatened until he pulled out his gun. He didn't say ANYTHING to her, he gave no indication of feeling threatened except by getting his weapon, and he gave no warning that he was going to resort to lethal force. I think it is a cop's job to at least ask someone to call their dog back before resorting to shooting them if they felt threatened. People aren't mind readers, they can't tell when someone is scared unless that person says so. Don't cops warn criminals to drop their weapon before they resort to shooting? Why wouldn't a cop warn an owner to call back their dog?

Also, she did call her dog back. The cop shot it right after the dog responded and turned away from him. No chance at all.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

The DA is now investigating the sshooting of this dog.

DA to investigate Erie officer's killing of German shepherd - The Denver Post

The police officer is also on leave right now pending the outcome of the investigation.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

If someone pulled a gun on you, would you warn them to drop it before you pulled your weapon and fired?

Not me! Ever been in such a situation? 
If not, it is very difficult to judge someone else, isn't it?

Listen, the cop probably acted too quickly, BUT, if the dogs had been kept properly under control, then no shooting!

Not all of the responsibility is on the cop.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Erie police officer shoots, kills dog - Boulder Daily Camera

Here is the initial report stating the dog attacked the police officer. However, this is before the owner hired an attorney and the witnesses stated what they saw.

As an FYI, you are required to give a warning prior to shooting.
Also, yes I have been required to pull my gun. However, luckily, I have not had to fire it.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

codmaster said:


> If someone pulled a gun on you, would you warn them to drop it before you pulled your weapon and fired?
> 
> Not me! Ever been in such a situation?
> If not, it is very difficult to judge someone else, isn't it?
> ...


Of course not all of the responsibility is on the cop, the girl was dumb for having her dogs off leash. But the dog was turning away, it's kind of like firing on someone who is putting down their gun.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Syaoransbear said:


> Of course not all of the responsibility is on the cop, the girl was dumb for having her dogs off leash. But the dog was turning away, it's kind of like firing on someone who is putting down their gun.


If you do a google search (like I did because I am bored right now) the necropsy of the dog showed that the dog was turned away from the police officer and not lunging or facing the officer. That's why it was shot in the back and not the front portion at 6 feet away. The reports also showed that the dog was shot in front of neighborhood children.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

jaggirl47 said:


> If you do a google search (like I did because I am bored right now) the necropsy of the dog showed that the dog was turned away from the police officer and not lunging or facing the officer. That's why it was shot in the back and not the front portion at 6 feet away. The reports also showed that the dog was shot in front of neighborhood children.


Link?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Shoot. I just googled the owner's name. When I get back from the vet I will re-google it. There is also a facebook page.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

Did the owner screw up by having her dogs off leash when she knew police officers were coming to her house? Yes. Did the officer maybe overreact by shooting the dog. Possibly. Both were at fault here IMHO... too bad. Looked like a nice dog.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

i live 30 minutes from there and my breeder lives there!
i also get my dog food there and the schutz club is located there as well at like 4 really awesome other breeders. 

that is a DOG town if there ever was one. you can't go one mile without a dog park.

on another note, my store got robbed one time and i had to call the police and i tied my dog to my desk because i knew it would be hectic when they go here. after the initial meeting and greeting they asked why she was tied up  so I untied her but it was at least on their request 

but stilll...shame on the cop


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Erie family angry after officer shoots, kills dog - KDVR

To make matters worse, they say the dog was killed in front of neighborhood kids. Now, the family wants answers.

Erie cop who killed dog Tuesday also involved in 2007 dog shooting - Boulder Daily Camera

Moore took her dog to Colorado State University for a necropsy Wednesday, and she said the results indicate the bullet entered through the dog's back and severed its spinal column. Moore said she was told the entry wound was inconsistent with the dog lunging


​


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I wonder how advanced forensic veterinary examiners are. I mean there is much money spent and research done in the are of human forensics, because justice for the victim and for the accused is something we prize rather highly. But I would imagine that canine necropsies are mostly concerned with identifying the disease or poison that caused a dog to die. If a dog is shot, and dies, most people are not going to spend money on a necropsy. 

This cop could be the biggest yayhoo alive who saw the dog turn in response to its owner the way the news suggests (because that IS news and what inflames us is so much more worthy of print). But my guess is that this went down very fast, and if that dog turned, it is likely it happened while the officer was pulling the trigger. 

Regardless of when the officer shot the dog, or who was present, if the dog was attacking him in front of children that would be pretty hard on their little psychies too. As GSD lovers, we should be happy that the kids all think the cop was a rotten evil git to shoot the poor doggie. Much worse for them to think that GSDs or so big and bad that they can knock down police officers and tear into their legs, arms, torso, neck and face. Maybe in another couple of decades, when one of those kids are calling the police on their SO, they will make sure their dog is safely contained, either by leash or in the house.


----------



## brucecadieux (Mar 30, 2011)

The ignorance of the police officer is clearly overshadowed by the sheer stupidity of the dog owner.

Yes I would be very upset if a police officer shot my dog, and would be raging mad if it were shot in the back when returning to me.

However that said, like many others have already mentioned, having a GSD loose when you know the police are coming is about as stupid as stupid gets.

There are people who are petrified of dogs, especially GSD's. Pit Bulls, Rotties, Dobermans.........................

What a dog person perceives as a beautiful and friendly creature many, many people perceive as a scary looking, sharp toothed, it will eat my leg killing machine.

Perception is everything. There is no training in the world that can make a person not afraid, not nervous, and fearful in general.

Sad as it may be, and as stupid as both involved were, I can only feel for the dog. The whole situation could have been avoided if the owner had shown an iota of common sense.

It's unfortunate that people perceive medium and large dogs as threatening, but it is a simple fact that GSD's are **** scary looking to to a **** of a lot of people, and there isn't anything that can be done to change that. 

Like the previous comments about one mistake by a cop, or one bad cop overshadowing all the good ones, it is for sure the same with our GSD's. To most people they have reputations as guard dogs, attack dogs, mean and deadly.

Perception is everything.

I will not condemn the police officer for being scared ****tless. Most people who are scared when in a confrontation with a GSD will do everything wrong, run, yell, stare it directly in the eyes, turn their back, panick............ the sad part is this particular scared ****tless individual had a gun.

Even sadder is the fact that the owner knew a person with a gun was on their way to her property and she didn't do a **** thing to prevent what turned out to be the worst possible scenario.

There is only one person in this sad story who had it within their power to make sure that nothing bad would happen. That was the dog owner.

If anyone here is familiar with the 21 foot rule ( I am sure many are) then they know that a human being with a knife within 21 feet of a someone with a holstered gun wins the fight. Yep a human being within 21 feet with a knife wins the knife/gun fight.

Now think how that pertains to an animal that can run/sprint up to 30+ mph.

It is a fact that some people are just scared to death of dogs, some of those people are carrying guns. It is our duty to make sure our animals are safe, that they are not inadvertently put into situations of life and death.

I make my best effort to be sure my dog is safe. I make my best effort to be sure anyone who is in the area of my dog is safe. I do not ever let him off leash if I know someone is coming over. Too many people can not distinguish between a happy to see you bark, a don't move another inch bark, they can't distinguish between a showing of teeth and a simple open mouth panting for some cool air.

I try to always be aware of the fact that my dog is scary looking to some people, whether his tail is wagging or not he just scares some people. My awareness of that fact is my best defense to keep my dog sfae. I won't even let him out of his crate when people come over until I ask them if they are afraid of "large dogs". If he makes them nervous, scared or uncomfortable I leave him in his crate or put him in another room.

I simply can't imagine leaving him loose if I knew the police or anyone with a gun was coming to my house.

Shame on this person. They deserve a first place Darwin Award.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Well said!

The 21' rule is why I prefer a shotgun!


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I've lived in Denver. A good rule of thumb, if you think you HAD a problem, call the DPD. You will most certainly have one when they get done. It really is disturbing.


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Cops <<<------ bullies with badges.


 
Your a Software engineer ????....thats all I have to say. Hope you dont cut your finger on a sharp key on your keyboard today or maybe get eyestrain looking a computer screen. Your a joke.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

BadLieutenant said:


> Your a Software engineer ????....thats all I have to say. Hope you dont cut your finger on a sharp key on your keyboard today or maybe get eyestrain looking a computer screen. Your a joke.


 
If that is how a person feels, then that is how they feel. Whether you agree with them or not. This thread is about the recent shooting of a GSD and how people feel about that, not each other. Please respect that and keep derogatory statements of members off of this.


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> you're mistaken. We're not anti-police. We're anti-stupid-police. Having been born and raised in Colorado and KNOWING Denver PD, and speaking with officers in the surrounding areas, yes, in this case, the officer was supposed to utilize his taser. NOT a gun, as there was nobody with a gun pointed directly at him. We can understand feeling threatened by a dog but using deadly force when its A) not necessary and B) not the right situation for it is what makes us angry. The article states the neighbors heard no issues until AFTER the dog had been shot. Yeah, the majority are going to take the owners side when they feel the cop is wrong. In this case, both parties were in the wrong but because we love animals, we're not going to be Pro-Cop all the time. Cops have been known to do some really stupid things and this was one of those instances but the owner was in the wrong as well for not leashing her dogs to begin with.


 I cant even begin with everything that is wrong with this post. Just going to ignore and feel sorry for her husband.


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

jaggirl47 said:


> If that is how a person feels, then that is how they feel. Whether you agree with them or not. This thread is about the recent shooting of a GSD and how people feel about that, not each other. Please respect that and keep derogatory statements of members off of this.


Derogatory? Bullies with Bagdes??? I know several people with badges that are no longer with us and sacrificed everything for people like PADDYD. If you had any idea how much some Officers have sacrificed you would be ashamed.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:thumbup: Selzer

Where did this idea come from that officers should use a tazer? IF the officer has a tazer on them (not all do, same for pepper spray) they only have 1 shot. If they miss they get injured and can't do the job they came to do. Stupid owner, can't comment on the officer's actions because the news is clearly one sided here.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

BadLieutenant said:


> Derogatory? Bullies with Bagdes??? I know several people with badges that are no longer with us and sacrificed everything for people like PADDYD. If you had any idea how much some Officers have sacrificed you would be ashamed.


I know how many of my friends have died in combat in both Iraq and Afganistan and several widows whose children were born after their spouses died as a member of the Army but I do not shove that in every post I write. The member did not write a derogatory message to you. Everyone is entitled to their own personal opinions whether you like them or not. I do not agree with several people on this board at one time or another, but their opinion is their opinion and that must be respected.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

brucecadieux said:


> The ignorance of the police officer is clearly overshadowed by the sheer stupidity of the dog owner.
> 
> Yes I would be very upset if a police officer shot my dog, and would be raging mad if it were shot in the back when returning to me.
> 
> ...


 
There are a couple of things I would like to say to this post.

1) The cop apparently (according to the police department) owns 2 GSD's at home so being scared of them was not the issue in my opinion. Is it possible? Of course, but I doubt it.

2) Most of the time in the 21' rule, you have approximately 2 seconds to pull your weapon, aim, and fire before the attacker reaches within arms length of you. That is why, if you fire weapons. it is an excellent idea to go to a range that allows you to fire from the holster. They can be hard to find, but well worth it to train your reflexes.

3) No, it was not smart for the owner to have her dog off leash. However, she was not breaking any laws as long as the dogs were on her property, which they were.

Alot of the owners here take their dogs outside off leash. I know I do. I am just interested in seeing what the investigation turns up because the officer is being investigated for criminal negligence by the DA. 
What I do have a huge issue with is that the police department has changed the story 4 times that I know of. At first, the report was that the dog came charging around a corner snarling. The police department was threatening to press charges against the owner for having her dog "running loose". They could not do that because the dog was on her property. When the reports came out that their were several witnesses, the story was changed from a charging dog to one with hair standing up and showing teeth. The third is that the dog was following the cop on the sidewalk until the reports showed the cop cut across the neighbor's lawn. The forth is that the dog followed the officer down the neighbors driveway.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

BadLieutenant said:


> Derogatory? Bullies with Bagdes??? I know several people with badges that are no longer with us and sacrificed everything for people like PADDYD. If you had any idea how much some Officers have sacrificed you would be ashamed.


my husband was a cop for several years. I can tell you that a LOT of them are bullies with badges, esp if you live in a small town area. By no means does that mean that I disrespect all cops, but I was scared to death of any that I didn't know personally. After he became a cop I was "safe" but I knew who to tell my friends to stay away from.

I have been to more than 1 police officer funeral, so I know. I have been to more than 1 military funeral. Sadly, though, it is the bad apples that people remember.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Being a spouse of a federal employee for over 12 years we are very wary of the news media. We know 1st hand how stories can be one sided.

Based on the news article in my opinion the owner was negligent. I'm sure looking back she would have leashed or put her dogs away when she KNEW a police officer was coming to her home.

Police officers have NO idea what they are walking into when they respond to calls. The information given to them must be verified, it's not the truth until confirmed.

The owner is devistated & rightfully so. The incident should be investigated by the police department. If the officer was in the wrong, protocol should be followed.

This is a job that cannot be carried out by most, but thank God for those who do it.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

dazedtrucker said:


> I've lived in Denver. A good rule of thumb, if you think you HAD a problem, call the DPD. You will most certainly have one when they get done. It really is disturbing.


:rofl:

i shouldn't be laughing...this is TRUE. denver has a more messed up police department then LA! we are number 3 on the list for police BRUTALITY. just last month 5 cops were fired alone for completely beating 3 people in three different cases to a bloody pulp...two on a routine traffic stop and the 3rd on a sidewalk where a woman was trying to ask a question-she has lost all nerve feeling in her left hand permanently. i have friends that work on Cop Watch. The run for Mayor has been surrounded around the corrupt police problem.
i was robbed one time and they had the nerve to call ME and ask if i had any leads.

that being said i am not anti-police...my dad is actually a retired VT state cop 

i still believe that dog should have been tied up if SHE called the police
but still...shame on the cop.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

MicheleMarie said:


> :rofl:
> 
> i shouldn't be laughing...this is TRUE. denver has a more messed up police department then LA! we are number 3 on the list for police BRUTALITY. just last month 5 cops were fired alone for completely beating 3 people in three different cases to a bloody pulp...two on a routine traffic stop and the 3rd on a sidewalk where a woman was trying to ask a question-she has lost all nerve feeling in her left hand permanently. i have friends that work on Cop Watch. The run for Mayor has been surrounded around the corrupt police problem.
> *i was robbed one time and they had the nerve to call ME and ask if i had any leads.*
> ...


LOL, I reported an incident of harrassment/assault by someone unknown to me, and the cops told me they could not do anything without a name and an address. I told them I could describe him, his stubble on his face, his age, his height, his clothing, his smell, his truck, where he shops -- it is a SMALL town. They asked if I had a license plate number, No. Well they cannot do anything without a name and address. So I investigated it myself -- it is a small town and provided that to the police, and that was the end of it I must say -- the jerk did stop.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I caught a guy stealing my stereo, the 1st week I lived there. The very nice officer didn't want any info, just told "you from KS? Welcome to Denver, might as well get used to it." and left. Also had an "altercation" with our roomates mouthy girlfriend. I busted her in the mouth. I guess she had a record, 'cause when they got there to investigate, they asked who did it. I stepped up, they asked why I didn't finish the job, they were sick of seeing her... I called them after a drunken idiot attacked me and tried a sexual assault. I ended up getting pepper sprayed when they went after MY HUSBAND, instead of the actual bad guy, they absolutely would not listen and doused me and my husband while the bad guy left....
I could go on. And on. 
The rudeness, the discourtesy just in social settings. UUUgh.


----------

